# No Lumberjock left behind.....



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

While there has been "drama" in the lumberjock community as of late, and some of us feel a little divided (me included, and guilty of), lets not forget why we are here - To support, learn, and encourage each other in this awesome hobby we all share! After I was done going through the Hot Projects tonight, I decided I would take a look at Silent Projects to see what was in there, and I was amazed to see projects *many* days old, with no comments.

So to get past all of the bickering and moaning and groaning that his been going on as of late - lets all band together and see if we can keep the Silent Projects *EMPTY*! My goal is to not let any projects go over a day without some sort of comment! (not that i will comment on EVERY post, but if we all work together, we can make this happen) I think it'd be cool to see how many days in a row we could keep the Silent Projects empty! Instead of working against each other, lets get back to what we are all here for (like previously stated) - to encourage, learn, and support each other! WHOS IN?


> ?


You could also make it a personal goal to not let there be any silent forum topics, or blogs, etc. Anyways, just thinking outloud - thought it would be a good idea; a common goal, we can all work together to achieve and become a greater and closer community than before!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

haha - thanks Glivingston - while i wasnt expecting anyone to get THAT excited over it, it is a good idea! I know i feel excited when i get comments on projects/blogs/etc, and i also know what it feels like to not get any comments. Just trying to boost the or morale


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good idea dak

got to help each other out


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

i've already taken 4 off the list…..am i gonna get any help????   I know Rivergirl will help…she winked at me earlier!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is good, I use to comment on almost every project but as our comunity has grown it's all but impossible for one person to do that,So a group effort is a very good idea.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic idea Dakremer, good post…...
As you say, the reason people come here is for assistance, learning, inspiration, sharing, teaching etc. etc…....
Each and everyone of you LJ's have the ability share information / talent / ideas etc….. and we should all make an attempt at it. IMHO

glivingston - I must say that I disagree with you on your comment. There are some *EXTREMELY* talented folks out ther with some absolute masterpieces, and although I cannot attest to seeing each and every on of their projects, I truely believe that each and everyone of them have reached out to share their skills and knowledge. I cannot think of *ONE* LJ out there that wouldn't do this for another. I just think the comment was a little unfair, again, MHO…........ not trying to be negative.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm in….go for it…I too like comments on my junk I make…everyone does…I'm trying to build better junk.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

wow i'm impressed - 50 minutes later - and there are no silent projects!!! YAY! 

anyone else have any other suggestions….??? brb, i'm gonna go check the blogs, etc…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

haha! sorry - my veins are pumping with adrenaline and i just cant help myself! lol… remember this isnt a one day thing! there'll be plenty more


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I love looking at all the new projects and commenting on them too. You won't get any argument from me.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Now what am I supposed to be looking for, and where do I go? I forgot…..What do I do?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

oh Glivingston….what am i going to do with you? lol This is MY forum topic - *so feel free to "hijack"* - wont bother me at all. just keep it PG13, and no bickering - this is a happy forum…Plus maybe if we get enough conversation, we can come up with different ideas to ALL become closer and make this a better site (besides building a giant wooden bed we can all sleep in)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

rick
go to silent projects and wait 
someone will be along 
to answer your questions


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very good idea dak and another one would be for those who have someone blocked maybe should think twice and give them another chance it could be a word or a comment taken the wrong way and if the same thing happen again you can always block back.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

SEE MY PREVIOUS COMMENT


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Gmann* thats a great idea! I bet the majority of people who are blocked have no clue as to WHY they are blocked (unless there was some altercation) - it'd be a cool thing, for the "blocker" to maybe send a message and see what was truly up - maybe dissolve their differences….


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

i thought i heard "forum has a lot unanswered" - to the bat cave!! I'll be there in a jiff - dont take all the comments Glivingston!!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I could have blocked many times but after thinking it over I have never blocked anyone yet.
You have to take it and relax a little, sometime it is not that bad just the way you see it at 1st glance.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Wheres the beef?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

One member said one time that we are a big family here on LJ but if you block someone you put him outside the family after a while he should be able to come back to his family.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Abbott…i thought you had died!! glad to see you're still alive! haha  world's biggest bed…..interested????


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

agreed GMman…..maybe i can set up some couples therapy for the blocker and blockee….haha i kid…i kid….


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Nah, I am just going to be real busy for the next few days..a nice project fell in my lap and I can't pass it up. I caught a lucky break.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

haha…thats funny! Tomorrow I will answer forum questions that I can (have the knowledge to do so) we are like batman and robin….."holy forum, batman!!!! BAM!!! POW!!! SPLAT!!!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Heh, be careful Lumberjocks is like the FBI "We don't have a sense of humor".


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good night all


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

David: Now tell me again where I'm supposed to be….in the Silent projects? Where exactly is that?
I guess I'll just wait till someone comes along and shows me…..


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*RICK*, prove to me that you know how to *bold* and italicize things and I'll give you a hint on how to get there….show me you can post a picture on here…and i'll personally WALK you to the Silent Projects…haha


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok dak, I do my *best*....I just learned this a day or so ago.David (patron) *was kind enough* to tell me how to do it Boy, I hope I don't* screw* this up…...*The only pixs I know how to post is in Photobucket.*Will that work? If not, I need someone to show me how…..lol


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

haha…first you need a picture on your computer…then in the same area that you bold and italicize things there is a picture of a post card i think? (the one farthest to the right) then u just follow the instructions - its the same as uploading a picture on PROJECTS. So if you want a pic from the internet, save it to your computer first, then post it on here….make if funny…...or i will not hold your hand on the way to *Silent Projects*…and you'll get lost again…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*like this…...*










catch one this big before?????


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

*Dakremer, I gotta love you*! (And your cute little wife!)

I have logged in many times in the last week or so, to peruse and ponder, 
the many topics and projects, looking to see what goes on yonder!.

At first I (excitedly) selected those topics that ticked my fancy,
(tee hee hee)! 

Only to be saddened and dismayed,
Finding the fabric of LJs tattered and frayed!

I try to find a project, idea or humor, 
And find it a fact and not just rumor!

That at times to find it *sullied* - by hurt, indignation (and sometimes retaliation)!

I turn my eyes away,
I haven't the heart to see more that day!

So I would say that I agree,
Just take it easy, and I think we'll see!

What it is, that a just a little 
forbearance can easily whittle!

From all that hurt, indignation and retaliation,
I believe it will improve all of our relations!

*Cant we all just get along?



?

Click to expand...

????*

I saw what you said to Rick,
I know you meant NOT to prick!

So I thought I would show you that I did know,
what you required before you'd show!

I knew how to both italicize AND *bold*,
But until I was TOLD!

I new NOTHING about "Silent OR Hot",
Unless I was thinking about,

at me, my wifes last *SHOUT!*

*~*

---------------!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know, I know - I digress in form and function, not to mention rhyme and *reason*.

*Just be kind when you point it out!!*

Any similarity to posts by Patron, however pale in comparison, are meant as a compliment!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

wow* dez*
quite the response 
you have a way 
my friend
a good one too

all i know
is
*burma shave*


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Dez:
Not to worry….dak and I were just carrying on….I do know how to bold and italicks.
I was just going on with him, and he with me (I hope)....lol.

Sorry dak, I don't have any pixs right now to download from my 'puter, or the internet…I need to start saving some I guess if I'm to keep up with you, Abbott and Greg….


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Patron - I am pleased to have attracted your attention and thanks for the compliment!
Rick - I figured that or I wouldn't have singled you out! I couldn't figure out how to make it rhyme and flow without you!

*Dang it*, you'all is fun folks!
~
And you are both in trouble now cause I added you as buddies!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh no…..*we're in trouble now….*That means that everytime we post a blog or project, *you're* going to get noitifed…...I hope I post something interesting for you to read, or a good pixs to look at…...
Thanks, Dez…..*Wodworking buddies are nice people…....*


----------



## Chinitorama (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread Dakremer! Helping fill discussions and project posts is a great confidence booster for newer LJs and makes the forum more welcoming.

-J.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Dez that was a great comment!! haha, you are a poet and didnt even know it (or did you…..) I'm glad we can still all have fun around here  because thats what this place is all about, and thats what this forum discussion is all about!!  

its 5:30AM….i am waking up to study a little more for my last two finals, for the trimester at least. I will not be on here probably for the rest of the day…I hope to see some fun responses! And i see there are no SILENT projects….muhahaah my plan is working


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

This is a very good idea dak. Man you're some kinda…....Forum Genius,haha. <(taken from the Popeyes Chicken commercial, Chicken Genius). Not meant to be a smart @ss comment.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Very cool idea. Like your grandma used to say, "if you can't say something nice, best to not say anything at all." I'm not one for offering shallow, meaningless compliments, but at the same time, harsh criticism doesn't accomplish very much either. If your focus is on encouragement and understanding that we all have things to learn, you can't go wrong. Very good post.

Doc


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

If thats your ole lady on the vette, she is gonna need both of ya.
Good luck to both of ya.
Randy


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I strongly prefer to retain the ability to filter out unwanted mischief in my good threads by judicious use of the 'block' feature. None of the threads that I started have gone off the rails and got tanked by the moderators since we've been given the ability to manage, to a degree, who can post and who can't, on threads we have started. This post didn't offend anybody.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Aww - poopiecat can't I be offended - please?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Back to the point of the thread, it is harder to weed out the unanswered forum posts. I found a couple I could answer, but it would be a bigger task to get to all of them.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I decided to check on *all * projects posted. There are about 12 pages at the end of the list when you view by most discussed. They start at over 120 days old and go all the way to more than 3 years. So … if you want to really clean house, we can tackle those.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Sras*...lets get started!!! i'm up for the task if you are - and i'm sure we can get a couple others too. I never thought of doing it that way before. I'm sure there are a TON unanswered projects - and thats too bad…because i know i love comments on my stuff. Anyways after my last test today (at 1pm) I will work on some of those unanswered Projects

I agree forums are a lot harder to answer - because you WAY more limited there by your knowledge you have of the subject - but i find it hard to imagine with *everyone *working togther, we couldnt get it done!!

PS - thanks for helping out - that was my main point of the forum, to get people involved, helping each other again! I appreciate it! and thanks for joining in on the fun as well!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Aren't you supposed to be *studying* ???


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

By my count, there are less than 180 unanswered projects …


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah, i am staking a little break. The test is over lipids, lipid digestion, and antioxidants, etc, etc - i have most of it memorized…just need to keep my head from exploding!

That should be completely doable (the 180 projects i mean) - even if we only had 10 people working on it - thats 18 comments a piece (20 people - 9 comments, 30 people 4.5 comments  ) now..with 20,000+ people…...

so anyone gonna help Sras and I?? Glivingston, i know you are in you troll you


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay - I have to go to *work* now.. Check back later.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I try and comment when I can on projects. Didn't wander into the Silent Projects section too often but it's as good as a place as any to start looking at projects. I commented a few in there already. I know I too enjoy all the help and comments so it's only right to pay it forward.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I never knew that section existed.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I still don't know where it is, either.!!!! Am I missing something here?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep…..she's a real keeper….If she was a hog, she'd dressout at about 350 lbs….that's a lot of meat…...he he))


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Hot women? I don't know - I might get burned!
~


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Back on topic (just for a mintue) - there are now 154 older projects with no comments. I promise that I did not take only the easy ones!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Without expressly trying to offend anybody, I'd rather have NO feedback on my silent project than obligatory mercy applause or pity posts. If I ever posted a project unworthy of genuine praise, well so be it.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Good point pcat - As I look at the old posts, some of them are really hard to come up with any reasonable comment other than "good job" - a little hollow especially after several months. On the other hand there are some interesting projects that had no feedback - positive or negative. One example was a set of dining room chairs with pegged or wedged joints & only a few screws. A very striking project with no comments.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Poopiekat - It's not always a matter of whether or not your project deserves praise, sometimes it's a matter of timing. If you post your project and then within a few minutes, 20 other projects are posted by chance, your project gets pushed off the first page and farther back. Some people don't browse back through the pages regularly and a project can get missed easily. So, when I went into the silent projects or go back to an uncommented project, I don't just gratuitously comment away, I still only comment on ones I really enjoy or am interested or intrigued by. As for the others, I'm sure someone else may find them interesting or like them. And I know you weren't trying to offend anyone, and I'm not offended, but just thought I'd throw my two cents in. So, just because some of us are taking the time to go back and check out older projects doesn't mean we're giving pity comments, but it could be because we're just kind hearted and do honestly enjoy a project we, and others, may have missed before.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Breaking: anybody with the gripe about projects getting pushed off the front page…. Jeez, DON'T use that feature! From the LJ Home Page/projects, just click on *'view all' * and keep viewing and scrolling until you get to where you see the projects you've already viewed! That way you won't miss any. Do people really just look at the 30 most recent, and move on to something else? I always scroll backward to see what projects may have escaped my attention. On the other hand, I just got a nice comment on a project I posted over a year ago…perhaps on a search, or perhaps by someone scrolling that far back. Way cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Breakingboardom: You make a good point on the projects pages…...That's one reason I don't post many, if any, of the things I build….Too many projects and blogs are gone before you know it, and folks miss a lot…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

The other way old projects get visibility is the "Roll the Dice" section on the home page - a very neat feature!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think it has more to do with the project not being seen then not being worthy of a comment or two. Forum politics also figures into in a big way. Some people here like to use people's projects as weapons to wield or commenting on them if they don't like the guy posting the project. But overall if a project is seen it usally gets a comment or more.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Does this remind anyone of the Post Way back "Is there really a need for Posting 10,000 Pens?"

The arguements and statements there & to an extent here, are about the same. "If it doesn't stay on the Front Page for any length of time it doen't get seen." Back then the time on the front page was about One and a Half Days, perhaps a little longer.

I was on here earlier today about 3:00 PM, it was TWO Hours. ....Now, At 3:50 AM it's EIGHT Hours. The Counter arguements back then were "See the little numbered boxes on the bottom? Click # 2, then #3 so on so forth."

I haven't been on here for about three days. I KNOW what the last project was that I saw. "IF" I decide to look at the Projects now, I will very quickly work my way back there, probably quite quickly because I AGREE with Mr. Livingstones Statement above.

I'm just not interested in looking at a LOT of projects that are posted. As he also said it's NOT that they are not good projects, they just aren't "My Cup Of Tea." I do certain things and I do them as a Hobby, along with other hobbies. The "Repetition" in 2 or 3 areas are not of interest to me. WHY, would I feel like I should make a comment on them or even "View" (Open) them.

"Seeing" a Project on the page and opening it to "View" are two different things. I see Projects with a LOT of "Views" and very few "Comments".

It should come as NO surprise that MOST of the Comments come from a LOT of the same Members. That's NOT a Criticism! We should ALL be able to do what "Each Of Us" wants to do when we come on Site. Certainly a "Bravo" on someones Project (IF Deserved) is Definately the Right thing to do.

We also now have 20,000 Members? What do a LARGE portion of them do when they are on here? It would be interesting to know how many of those members are Logged in at any one time or Per Day (Without having to count the "Now logged in Lumber Jocks Page.")

When I see ANY type of a Post something like this My brain goes into the "WHY does this happen?" Mode and I start doing a litle research to Try and answer my OWN Questions. I'm not sure that it worked this time ….LOL..That might be because I'm one of those Odd Man Out type of people who believes it's more important to have the "Right Questions" than to "ALWAYS have the Right Answers."

Perhaps you can come to your own conclusions based on the following research:

"Silent Projects" are that way because they have "0" Comments BUT a reasonable number of views. "Hot Projects" have the most "Comments". I THINK!! OR. Is it because they have the "Most Views"?...So. Taking it a little further, I took these (2 sets) of figures off the First Page of each "Category", just now. I didn't go looking for the Highest or Lowest of Any Category/Project.

"Hot List" ....2,237 Views & 38 Comments …..1,545 Views & 57 Comments.

"Most Viewed"....20,776 Views & 40 Comments …. 16,935 Views & 6 Comments.

"Most Discussed" (Comments).....145,778 Views & 179 Comments. ......2,295 Views & 85 Comments.

"Most Favorited" (No Specific Number) But…54,779 Views & 87 Comments. ....26,371 Views & 41 Comments.

So! To get back to the original posting, and there is NO Disrespect intended…. "While there has been "drama" in the lumberjock community as of late,... (I've seen that also. It's not anything new.)... and some of us feel a little divided (me included, and guilty of) ...(US?).....lets not forget why we are here." ......(Well, Generally, okay.)

"So to get past all of the bickering and moaning and groaning that his been going on as of late" Sorry. but I don't see how keeping The "Silent Projects" from being Silent is going to accomplish that?

"not let there be any silent forum topics, or blogs, etc." Once again, and speaking ONLY from my point of view and why "I" Like this Site so much, and possibbly "Others" who I can't speak for, is because I can pick and choose which "Projects" I would like to Comment on or View. Which "Blogs" I want to comment on or follow. Which of the MANY "Forum Topics" I want to view.

Bluntly put…some of the "Blogs" and "Forum Topics" are of no interest to me. Unless! They are about a part of 'Woodworking" that "I" find interesting. Again! That's NOT, in any way, a Criticism of this Site!! We ALL have Different aspects of woodworking that we are interested in and why we are here in the first place.

Practically? I could not begin to imagine how much time I would spend on here attempting to view/read/comment on/ etc. EVERY area of the site. For ME? Not possibble.

I ADMIRE what you are attempting to do with your post Dak. It's a POSITIVE thing. I congratulate you for your General Intention.

Now that I've typed all this I'm wondering why. But I have to confess that one of the reasons that I have NOT been on here for three days is part of what you've mentioned above.

One of our Members has left the site. We had become "Buddies" BECAUSE "WE" had a Flare Up between us on a Post. WE Resolved it by a couple of PM's to understand why it happened …Man To Man, so to speak with NO Disrespect involved. I Respect Him. He Respects Me. Result = Buddies.

A short while after that, HE and a "Present Member", had a disagreement over a Comment HE made on this guys Posting. I saw it. Next to NOTHING!

HOWEVER! It resulted in that "Present Member" sending him a VERY NASTY PM that stated amongst other CRAP."If you really do have Cancer I wish you'd hurry up and SUCCUMB to it!" WHAT!!??

"HE" was REALLY Upset about that and also that the "Member" " Blocked Him" right after sending it. So he did a Post in Coffee Shop about it to try and "Connect" with this "***" and it ws removed. According to the "Rules" it was probably the right thing to do.

BUT! What kind of a Human Being would do or say anything like that??? The "Member" is still here and "He" is gone. If I had any authority here I would have booted his ASS off here so fast…well..you get the point.

THEN! I got on here tonight and I had a Very Nice PM from a "Buddie" that we ALL know and respect saying that he just wanted to say goodbye because he thinks he is ALSO going to get the Boot! I don't know the story behind that one yet but if he does get the boot..I will Protest Loudly and Strongly Consider leaving myself.

SO! You're right! There is too much of the WRONG Stuff going on lately.

SO! (Another one) Now WE (i.e. Primarily ME) know why I typed all of this. Rick just DUMPED a whole lot of Frustration and maybe Anger on your well meaning Post.

You and any other LJ's who read this, therefore have my Apologies for doing so. Yes! I could Delete it. but I think it should stay. If you don't agree, I will have Martin remove it.

Thank you dak.

My Regards To All: Rick


----------

